# New indoor range



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha is pleased to announce that as of Jan 1st we will be adding an indoor range to our already impressive archery facility.
The buildings are on site now and will be equipped and ready to go by year end so anyone who enjoys their archery and wants to shoot all year round, come check us out.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome! I'll be taking advantage of this


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just came home from there and the portables where arriving while i was shooting.From what i saw they look great.with a little sprucing up it will be an excellent Range.It's going to be awesome.Great work and thanks to all involved in this project so far.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

When you say portables are you talking about old school portables?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes that's what they are


----------



## fullout (Aug 16, 2014)

Been shooting for just over a month. I look forward to checking this place out.


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

I am lost, which city are u talking about?


----------



## Mamba1 (Jun 30, 2014)

erickatgta said:


> I am lost, which city are u talking about?


It's just west of Ancaster on Highway #53,between Ancaster & Brantford.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

First two buildings are in, looking good. It will be nice to have another indoor range in the area and to add another indoor competition to the calendar.


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey Jon your in Alberta?...lol


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Soon, another few weeks though I think


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Are these the buildings from Bob's, now that his property has sold?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

4 Fletch said:


> Are these the buildings from Bob's, now that his property has sold?


No, they were too far gone to move.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

All 4 buildings are now in place, just need to lower them onto their base and join them up.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

How tall are they inside?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Just under 10ft


----------



## Cdn-3d (Sep 14, 2014)

and it will be a warm and dry 10 ft.....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Cdn-3d said:


> and it will be a warm and dry 10 ft.....


Yes indeed. I'll make an 18m spot shooter out of you yet mate


----------

